# Will peat moss work for vines on a background?



## DJK83 (Aug 11, 2011)

I didn't want to make a background from scratch, as this is my first major vivarium, so I started with the standard one Exo Terra provides (I have a 36x18x18). Then I added some peat moss to certain areas -- using hot glue, not silicone. Now, I know that everyone seems to be using coconut husk, but I have the compressed bricks, and I didn't want to re-hydrate them, and then have to wait for it to dry. Since the peat moss was already dry, I used that, and I just want to make sure that it'll work for any sort of creeping vines. 

Come to think of it, what _are_ the typical types of vines people use? That's something I don't really know anything about. I just know that I want some, so the background isn't completely bland. 

Edit: added a picture with the flash on, since some areas were in shadow without it.


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

DJK83 said:


> I didn't want to make a background from scratch, as this is my first major vivarium, so I started with the standard one Exo Terra provides (I have a 36x18x18). Then I added some peat moss to certain areas -- using hot glue, not silicone. Now, I know that everyone seems to be using coconut husk, but I have the compressed bricks, and I didn't want to re-hydrate them, and then have to wait for it to dry. Since the peat moss was already dry, I used that, and I just want to make sure that it'll work for any sort of creeping vines.
> 
> Come to think of it, what _are_ the typical types of vines people use? That's something I don't really know anything about. I just know that I want some, so the background isn't completely bland.
> 
> Edit: added a picture with the flash on, since some areas were in shadow without it.


I've never used Peat moss, I use loose coco fiber that you can get from petco or petsmart.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah youll be fine, vines will grow on glass...so peat is better 
also you may want to look into ditching that screen top


----------



## DJK83 (Aug 11, 2011)

Are you serious about the screen top? Because I've been reading about how important ventilation is, for both the plants and the frogs. I read something that advises specifically against covering the screen top.


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

Its important to keep humidity up therefore a glass top is the way to go. Some ventilation is advisable/acceptable. But you really only need a 1" strip running down the front or backside of the cover.

Edit - fruitflys will escape through extoterra/ zoomed screen tops. A screen with a tighter weave is key for ventilation in order to let air pass while keeping feeders in.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Are you going to add any more substrate at all? Just my opinion, but tanks look a lot better if the bottom isn't perfectly straight across, makes it look a bit more natural


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

I have used peat and/or coco for backgrounds. Both work fine.

I added glass to the top of my screen top cut in half so I can adjust the amount of ventilation.


----------



## DJK83 (Aug 11, 2011)

cyck22 said:


> Its important to keep humidity up therefore a glass top is the way to go. Some ventilation is advisable/acceptable. But you really only need a 1" strip running down the front or backside of the cover.
> 
> Edit - fruitflys will escape through extoterra/ zoomed screen tops. A screen with a tighter weave is key for ventilation in order to let air pass while keeping feeders in.


Wow, the fruitflies escaping isn't something I'd considered, since the screening seemed pretty fine to me. I haven't bought a FF culture yet, but I've been reading about it, and I was hoping the larger D. Hydei ones wouldn't be able to get through it. I'll have to look at that screening again.



freaky_tah said:


> Are you going to add any more substrate at all? Just my opinion, but tanks look a lot better if the bottom isn't perfectly straight across, makes it look a bit more natural


Yeah, although that pic is only of the center area -- the substrate is deeper on the right side than the left, and there's a water feature in the left front corner, where it slopes down, too. But when I figure out how I'm going to position the pieces of driftwood, I'll definitely be adding more substrate in areas.


----------

